# 41st Annual Hall of Fame Tournament



## Tunaboat1 (Dec 29, 2011)

It's that time of year again. Below are the details. Look forward to seeing everyone again! May 25 - June 2.​
South East Texas Sport Fishing Association

Presents the
41st Annual Hall of Fame Tournament
MAY 25 - JUNE 2, 2013​
*Ticket Locations*:​
*Galveston: *Smitty's Bait House; Fat Boys, Galveston Causeway Bait Camp, Bayou Bait and Tackle. Bait Camp at Galveston Yacht Club & Marina
*Texas City: *Boyd's One Stop
*Houston: *Fishing Tackle Unlimited 
*Hitchcock/Bayou Vista*: Louis' Fish Camp & Restaurant
*La Marque:* Serious Tackle (La Marque Outlet Mall), Sun Coast Marine
*Dickinson Bayou:* Hillman's Bait Camp

*Tournament Headquarters*

Galveston Yacht Club & Marina​
*TICKETS ON SALE*
*May 11, 2013*​
*Entry Fees*​
*Additional Information*​
Inshore/ Offshore
$60.00​Inshore
$30.00​Youth
$5.00​www.setsfa.com

*Hall of Fame Youth Piggy Perch Contest*
*May 18, 2013 @ 9:00 AM **i** Ages 4-8 & 9-12*​
*Pelican Rest Marina (71st Street Exit), Galveston, Texas*​


----------



## Tunaboat1 (Dec 29, 2011)

bump


----------



## Tunaboat1 (Dec 29, 2011)

Piggy Perch contest is this weekend (5/18). Bring the kids out and watch the smiles!


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

Any updates on leader board?


----------



## Tunaboat1 (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Tunaboat1 (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Tunaboat1 (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Tunaboat1 (Dec 29, 2011)

As of 5/29
http://www.setsfa.com/uploads/052913.pdf


----------

